# Fake Floating Plants



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know any websites where I can order them? I checked my local Big Al's but they were sold out, and I heard they can be pretty pricey.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if you didnt see what you wanted at big als locally try their webpage. they have a lot on their website. other then that your best bet is to try one of the other chain stores online. petco, petsmart, etc. craigslist also has a lot of stuff people toss out just clean it really well if you use it.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

AS fan said:


> if you didnt see what you wanted at big als locally try their webpage. they have a lot on their website. other then that your best bet is to try one of the other chain stores online. petco, petsmart, etc. craigslist also has a lot of stuff people toss out just clean it really well if you use it.


I couldn't find it on Big Al's website - could you possibly re-direct me


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

I use to use plants from the dollar store. They have a ton of plastic plants in there that ppl use for fake flower arrangements







The best way to see if they are suitable is to take your finger nail and see if you can scrape off any film on the plastic. If nothing comes off, then all you have to do is boil some water and chuck it in for 5 minutes or so before throwing into your aquarium.

Also check out Ebay, I ordered a 50 plant package for $75 shipping included. I also boiled them gently before putting them in the tank.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Any reason you dont want real floaters?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah i just got some regular H.polsperma as a floating plant in my pygo tank, very little demanding, gros fast and creates excellent cover.

I didnt think you could get fake floating aquarium plants...


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

maknwar said:


> Any reason you dont want real floaters?


I only have frogbit (frogbite?) and it gets clogged in my filter intake and it's really annoying. Plus I'll need a lot to cover a 135G tank. I was thinking of just buying fake ones and tying them on something.


----------

